# Ischnothele caudata



## advan (Dec 15, 2014)

_Ischnothele caudata_

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Philth (Dec 19, 2014)

Great pics man, I'm so happy to see these spread around now 

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 21, 2014)

How did I not see this thread earlier!? I can't wait for mine to look like that, mine are still little slings lol: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 132932


Amazing pictures! 

Edit, my picture looks like crap compared to yours lol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Dec 21, 2014)

Philth said:


> Great pics man, I'm so happy to see these spread around now
> 
> later, Tom


Thanks Tom! Thanks for producing them and spreading the love. 



Biollantefan54 said:


> How did I not see this thread earlier!? I can't wait for mine to look like that, mine are still little slings lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were just dots back in July when I got them. They are about 1/2" now. They grow quick if you let them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Dec 21, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> mine are still little slings lol


Yours is far from a sling lol, if you saw how small they are when they hatch.  They don't grow that big.  My biggest female can comfortably fit on a quarter. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I figured Philth lol. It just seems weird to call it a juvenile lol. I can't wait till they are adults, I definitely want more!


----------



## High Lord Dee (Dec 22, 2014)

Great photo!  Not sure how you pulled it off.  Mine is lightning fast and never comes out of her funnel.  Best "webber" that I own!   This is an awesome species.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome pictures. This is a beautiful spider, wouldn't mind getting my hands on one or two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska (Dec 23, 2014)

I got two as freebies a while back. They're about 1/5" now. Very interesting species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 9, 2015)

High Lord Dee said:


> Great photo!  Not sure how you pulled it off.  Mine is lightning fast and never comes out of her funnel.  Best "webber" that I own!   This is an awesome species.  Thanks for posting.


The trick is to pull them out of their enclosure. 

Female with eggsac

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Philth (Apr 9, 2015)

I like how they try to camouflage the sac with debris. Well done man, if I remember right it should hatch in about 15 days or so depending on the temps. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Apr 27, 2015)

Philth said:


> I like how they try to camouflage the sac with debris. Well done man, if I remember right it should hatch in about 15 days or so depending on the temps.
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks Tom, the added substrate and moss is a nice touch. 

The female double clutched over the weekend and the first sac hatched last night.







Double clutch shot showing the camouflage(in the upper left of the above photo).






Slings






I'll try and take some time and try for some decent Raynox shots of these microdots soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Snark (Apr 27, 2015)

Every time I see a hatched clutch like that I get this deranged imagining of a bunch of kids shrilly squealing 'IT'S PARTY TIME!'. Lovely spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

